# Grizzly G0750G Vs PM 1236



## gman10259 (Jan 13, 2018)

The Grizzly G0750G and the PM 1236 appear to be almost identical machines to me. The Griz has a D1-5 cam lock and the PM 1236 uses the smaller D1-4. The PM 1236 stand comes with a brake and coolant system. The Griz has a spider on the outboard of the spindle and its tail stock has a 1/2" square drive available to use a torque wrench on. Other than that everything else seems quite similar. Are Grizzly Build Specifications a higher standard than the PM 1236 or is it a wash?


----------



## fradish (Jan 13, 2018)

If I’m not mistaken, the D1-4 is more common making chucks easier to find and cheaper.


----------



## Z2V (Jan 13, 2018)

Customer Service at PM is outstanding. Matt and crew are on top of things!!
My 1236 has a spider also, it wasn’t listed but came with it!


----------

